# ScruffaLuffalant



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you ever seen a ScruffaLuffalant before?
They're magic elephants don't you know and, there's one in the garden right now. Catch her quick and see if she makes your wishes come true. Hold her tight and close your eyes then whisper this in her ear ....

"Elephant Smellifant, I love my ScruffaLuffalant."


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

darling


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. 
Xx


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

I want one. Gorgeous. xx


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

He is just a little ol Snuggleupagus! I want it! Sweet!


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> Have you ever seen a ScruffaLuffalant before?
> They're magic elephants don't you know and, there's one in the garden right now. Catch her quick and see if she makes your wishes come true. Hold her tight and close your eyes then whisper this in her ear ....
> 
> "Elephant Smellifant, I love my ScruffaLuffalant."


Very cute. May I ask where you got that pattern


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Love Love Love him (her). Just want to give him a hug.
Great work.


Linda


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it, and im sure theres someone very special who will love it too.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh how gorgeous is that, just beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

That is the sweetest toy I have ever seen! Did you design her or is there a pattern link you'd be willing to share?
kat


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

I'm in love.......gotta make myself one.....or catch yours!!!!!!!
You did a fabulous job......pattern please....pretty please


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Brilliant. I would also love the pattern number if available.


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you for your kind comments. I used a basic elephant pattern (Patons book 1204 'Noahs Ark') but changed it a bit to make a ScruffaLuffalant.

If anyone wants the changes just PM me.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

She is so cute!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

She's gorgeous. Don't usually care for knitted animals but love this one.


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

She is just too cute. I love all of the delicate accents. Great choice in your colors. Whoever is blessed with her must be loved very much


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

She is absolutley wonderful! the fun fur really makes this pattern. i love it. my granddaughter to be would just love one of these


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay....now I have.


----------



## grammajane (Aug 3, 2011)

THat is so gorgeous!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic. I want one.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

Absolutely lovely. He is fabulous.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

that has got to be the cutiest elephant i have ever seen. even besides the ones in the zoo.
you did a awesome job ....keep going !!


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the grrrreat morning ... The smile is just
what we need at this busy time of the year.... Hugs and
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all. Bert


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Ohmygosh, how cute is that??? I want to find one in my garden, too. Would you mind? <grin>

Lyn in NC


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

Just a super job on a very cute ScruffaLuffalant!
tomilu


----------



## Gailious (Dec 12, 2011)

I love your ScruffaLuffalant. I so want one.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

That is the cutest knitted stuffed animal I have ever seen!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Elephants are my favorite. Pink is my favorite. A hit in my book. She will look really good on my bed so I will have to give her some serious thought. Thanks for showing her off. Edith


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## sjsadams (Sep 10, 2011)

how cute


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute, beautiful knitting.


----------



## libellule (May 3, 2011)

love it, want it , please


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG..She is gorgeous!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Adorable! I'm envious of the creativity of all of you. I consider myself a "technician" and can follow most patterns, but I would never think of something like this.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

How cute!! :thumbup:


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

TOO cool!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Now, this is just toooooo cute. I want her too. Someone is going to just be thrilled with her. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> thank you for your kind comments. I used a basic elephant pattern (Patons book 1204 'Noahs Ark') but changed it a bit to make a ScruffaLuffalant.
> 
> If anyone wants the changes just PM me.


You are very talented & generous!
kat


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I would love to make that elephant but, alas, it looks very far out of my league. Congrats to you, she is beautiful.


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

I love it too


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

A hoot!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

ScruffaLuffalant reminds me of MY favorite character on Sesame Street!! I did not see the show until I was a Grandmother! It did not exist.

Love this one, thanks for helping to make my day a good one.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Never have I seen one before but it sure is cute.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I love her shes so happy.


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

She is so gorgeous.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I did I did I hope my wish comes true! She's adorable!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Awwww that is so cute! I love the little verse that goes along with it as well.

Anita


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is just adorable! I love it!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is so adorable. I love it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Aw I love it, I want one


----------



## debs120254 (Mar 1, 2011)

Very magical!! You did an awesome job.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this.. its so cute... when I saw your post my brain went straight to .. snuflufagus.. from sesame street... but I don't remember what kind of animal that was... its been decades since I last watched...LOL


----------



## barbara schiller (May 12, 2011)

aI just love it but not enought of a knitter to be ble to make it -----are you selling them ??If so, am crazily interested in getting one......thanks


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Too too cute!


----------



## knit one crochet too (Nov 16, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable~ beautiful work.


----------



## CJSil (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful job!!! Looks perfect.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Would love to get the pattern.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

How fun! Your needlework is wonderful! A true day brightener! :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

awwww! so cute and cheerful!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

just want to kiss her.....


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

I can,t seem to find the pattern. Can you steer me in the right direction, Tks, Jeanette


----------



## CarolJLF (Apr 18, 2011)

I LOVE him/her! A perfect gift for a special child I have in mind. Where did you get this pattern?


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

sooooo cute-you are very talented-I can copy any pattern with directions but have no talent to change things even colours-you did a great job-enjoy the holidays-nana-d


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Aw, so cute!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh, how cute!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Really, really gorgeous!!!


----------



## karen16v4 (Oct 11, 2011)

That is so cute I have a Ellie who we call elli pant and she is in love with this cute adorable toy well done


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

The cutest!!!! I can't wait to find a Scruffaluffalant! Beautiful job


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

OMG this is soooooooooooooo adorable. Nice job


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

Love, love, love her! Beautiful knitting!!!!!


----------



## sandyscubby (Dec 18, 2011)

I want one!!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is one sweet, colorful elephant. Absolutely love it!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

You are hilarious. It is nice.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

That is very cute!


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## michelleandcompany (May 12, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

She is great. Will make a little ones Christmas special.


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> Have you ever seen a ScruffaLuffalant before?
> They're magic elephants don't you know and, there's one in the garden right now. Catch her quick and see if she makes your wishes come true. Hold her tight and close your eyes then whisper this in her ear ....
> 
> "Elephant Smellifant, I love my ScruffaLuffalant."


Dear Parrotdragon, your ScruffaLuffalant is adorable, nice work!! I love the bright pink color!!


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

WOW ..... I have had soooo many messages about Scruff I am totally overwhelmed. 
I promise to send the info to everyone that has messaged me but it's going to have to wait until after Christmas now sorry ...... I have to finish a NonkyPlonk for Christmas day.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

She is beautiful! You did a great job with putting in the changes to make her gorgeous!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

that is gorgeous! :-D ...fantastic work!!


----------



## mablesflowers (Dec 18, 2011)

Cutest elephant ever!


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

Made me smile on an otherwise crummy day. Thanks. Too cute; or as I say "stinkin' cute!


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

what is a noncky plonk? Sounds cute whatever it is., Jeanette


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

This pattern does not seem to be available in the UK. Have tried all sorts of sites!!!!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

The elephant is so cute! Was it hard to make?


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

This is the cutest thing I have ever seen! LOVE it!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Now he is just the cutest elephant I have ever seen ..thanks for sharing him with us. Anita


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

I have to ask what is a "Nonkyplonk" - it will be a nice surprise to hear from you after christmas. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

so cute - beautiful work


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Super cool she is!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW, is that gorgeous, I remember when i was in the 5th grade (many moons ago) and the teacher taught us how to knit and we had our pick of projects, one was an elephant, i was so proud of that elephant, to this day i don't know what happened to it.
Thank you for sharing
Merry Christmas


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

adorable!!


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

Your ScruffaLuffalant is so beautiful!!!


----------



## knitter730 (Dec 19, 2011)

AWW that is cute


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

I would love your changes that you did for snuffy. Do you think I will be able to find the pattern book?


----------



## Gmalibby (Dec 12, 2011)

OK, step away from the knitting!! (Magic or not he is adorable.)


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

Kiwiknitter said:


> I have to ask what is a "Nonkyplonk" - it will be a nice surprise to hear from you after christmas. Looking forward to it.


~ Nonky Plonks are soft and squishy and very, very huggable. You cuddle a Nonky Plonk when you go to bed 'cose they are magic dream catchers ...... a very special friend. They chase dreams you know, and when they catch them they EAT the bad ones and KEEP the good ones!
Every one needs a Nonky Plonk. ~


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

I love it . he is or she is a beautifull gift :thumbup:


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

how very very lovely - whimsy always makes me smile. What a beautiful job you did, the colours, contrasts and look. Just beautiful. Merry Christmas from rather damp, green, Canada. 
We have no snow in Southern Ontario just now.


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

He's adorable.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I love this litle elephant, I have never knitted an animal but I will try this one. So darn cute.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

OH MY...SHE'S ADORABLE!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG to cute :thumbup:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I really, really need to find this book and the pattern for your Nonky Plonks. The best toys I have seen in years.
Pam


----------



## Deb72 (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely love it.


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

I Love her !! She is beautiful, I may attempt one !!!


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yes ... I feel another project coming on! I love knitting toys and my three little grand-daughters would all love this!


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok, now we really ,really need this pattern. LOl The teasing with such beautiful knitting has gone far enough. Please let us know where the patterns are. you are a gem. Tks , jeanette


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

NOw that is sooo cute!!


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I too would love to find the pattern for the elephant. Do you know if it's sold?


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you able to send out your your changes to us for the gorgeous ScruffaLuffalant? Really am enjoying looking at yours. Can't wait to make one. Thank you.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Now that is cute!!!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

She is so pretty. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Me too -


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Quite adorable!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for the Pattern it is so loveable ..Merry Christmas..Anita


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

You can probably download this from Alan Dart's website...I just found it.!!

http://www.alandart.co.uk/


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Gramma Lynn (Oct 9, 2011)

My granddaughter would love it. I would love the pattern. She likes anything I make if it has rainbow colors and fun fur yarn. Beautiful job.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, I have to say that elephant is just beautiful.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

ScuffaLuffalant....fabulous. Happy Holidays, Patricia


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ok. thought i was in love with the nonky plonks, but this is true love. all of your creations are wonderful. thank you for sharing with all of us. :thumbup:


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

That is the most precious thing I've seen in quite a while!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

That's brilliant... I love it... Great work.


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh goodness! I LOVE your Nonky Plonks and your Scruffaluffalant! You make the best toys!



parrotdragon said:


> Kiwiknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I have to ask what is a "Nonkyplonk" - it will be a nice surprise to hear from you after christmas. Looking forward to it.
> ...


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just too cute!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

very nice work!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## maureen315 (Jan 11, 2012)

parrotdragon said:


> Have you ever seen a ScruffaLuffalant before?
> They're magic elephants don't you know and, there's one in the garden right now. Catch her quick and see if she makes your wishes come true. Hold her tight and close your eyes then whisper this in her ear ....
> 
> "Elephant Smellifant, I love my ScruffaLuffalant."


Would you be willing to show the pattern on this website? I love it and would love to make it for one of my Granddaughters for her 5th birthday. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

ScruffaLuffalant pattern is on http://imagineknits.blogspot.co.nz/


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

That is darling. I just love it and what a great job you did, i want one for myself.


----------



## maureen315 (Jan 11, 2012)

parrotdragon said:


> ScruffaLuffalant pattern is on http://imagineknits.blogspot.co.nz/


Thank you so much for your promptness. I sure appreciate it. Happy knitting...


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

She's adorable!
Colleen


parrotdragon said:


> Have you ever seen a ScruffaLuffalant before?
> They're magic elephants don't you know and, there's one in the garden right now. Catch her quick and see if she makes your wishes come true. Hold her tight and close your eyes then whisper this in her ear ....
> 
> "Elephant Smellifant, I love my ScruffaLuffalant."


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

How cute is that, I want one.


----------



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, oh, I wish this was a crochet pattern. My new granddaughter (Lily June Lee Dunn) born April 26, 2012 at 6:20 am by c-section. 9 lbs 14 oz. really really needs this. LOL There are times I really wish I had the patience to knit. Every so many years I try to learn to knit...get part of the way through the project and get tired of it. I just can't seem to get the enthusiasm to knit that I have with crochet. {{{sigh}}}

Debbie 
Melting in No. LA

"I'm meeellllttting......"


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree with heathert, I don't usually care for knitted animals, but this one is just too cute. Plus I collect elephants


----------

